# Prison Break



## the_faery_queen (Feb 27, 2006)

not at all fantasy, but its so good! does anyone else watch this? i was so caught up and tense tonight! i haven't been that caught by a tv show in years!


----------



## Caretaker66 (Mar 1, 2006)

This is a GREAT show! The next season appears to be even more intense than the first. To all who watch it, you have got to applaude Wentworth Miller and Dominic Purcell for their acting. This show isn't scifi/fantasy, but I would definitely recommend it to any and all who like thrillers, because this one tops them all! ~Not for the faint-hearted though, because in this series, you cannot get attached to ANYONE...


----------



## the_faery_queen (Mar 2, 2006)

am i guess that if there is a next season they don't manage to escape?!
do you know? i am fine with spoilers
and yeah, they are great actors. wentworth in particular. he really pulls of that cold, intellegent, but still kinda sensitive thing. in fact, they are all brilliant. even that nasty rapist one, he pulls that off brilliantly. makes me really hate him


----------



## Caretaker66 (Mar 2, 2006)

Yes, the “bad guys” all manage to pull off their roles so well that you’d either “love to hate” or just “hate” them.  I don’t know what is going to happen next season. My guess is that they don’t escape, or that something goes terribly wrong during the attempt.  During an interview with Wentworth, he implied that some key character(s) is going to be killed off sometime soon, but of course he couldn’t say who…


----------



## the_faery_queen (Mar 2, 2006)

*cry*
as long as it isn't him or his brother or the cat man i dont' care. i like cat man (im bad with names) cos he has a cat (unless the cat dies this week. we're in the middle of the two parter riot one. i hope not! poor kitty) and i like the way he is quiet and unassuming and of course the idea of no micheal or lincoln would just be too much. esp the idea that micheal went to prison, covered in tatoos only to have his brother die! that would be traumatic

of course, he may die in the second part of the riot episode, but i am thiking not. 

could be wrong tho.

sigh. i lov good tv! shame there isn't more of it


----------



## Cosmo (Mar 4, 2006)

hi, just noticed this thread, i have watched religiously from day one awesome acting, dunno where in the series you two are but i know this monday is where "fish" tries to get the doctor, (i've forgotten her name) out of the ward where people are trying to get her


----------



## weaveworld (Mar 6, 2006)

*I just started watching it last week, when it was a two parter and it is really good, I am just sorry I missed it from the start. *


----------



## the_faery_queen (Mar 6, 2006)

sarah is her name? i only think that, going by what the channel 5 announcer said about her. i can't remember having heard it in the show

it was so good tonight! i get all tense when i sit down to watch it, its the only show that really holds my attention for the full duration.

god i love that show!


----------



## the_faery_queen (Mar 6, 2006)

ok that was a totally pointless post of mine!
in more depth. hmm
i love how the characters are displayed and how well they handle tension. and how relatable everyone is. even that tbag (is that his name? the rapist one) i love hating him. i really do. i even said that to myself. he's just so good at playing that role.

um, slight spoilers i guess, for those who didn't see tonight's episode:


i am glad that some of those men after the doc got shot. no sympathy for that. she was trying to help them and then, when they can, they decide to try and rape her. that really did make me grr. the way that some people can turn on you when it suits them.

and i am glad nothing seemed to happen to the cat! that was a relief


----------



## jenna (Mar 7, 2006)

this is pretty much my FAVE show at the moment! we're just a couple of days behind the UK here, which is of course like 5 years behind the US (ok maybe a sliiight exaggeration)
PB reminds me a lot of 24 with the extreme tension and plot layers and twists. not to mention BRUTALLY hot main character! Wentworth Miller is one sexy biatch!


----------



## the_faery_queen (Mar 7, 2006)

he really is! i was thinking that last night, even tho he has a shaved head and big ears, he is just GOREGOUS! (usually i go for hair of some sort, tho not always) of course he's really toned, which is nice, and i love that cold, intellegent personality. *happy sigh*


----------



## Cosmo (Mar 7, 2006)

i find myself exhaling at the beginning of every break, i'm not joking


----------



## weaveworld (Mar 7, 2006)

*Me too, it was good last night*


----------



## Cosmo (Mar 7, 2006)

2nd best epesode yet for me


----------



## Cosmo (Mar 13, 2006)

cant wait 1/2 an hour


----------



## Cosmo (Jan 1, 2007)

*prison break is back...*

...and so am i  
hi everyone, this is a thread for all others like me, those who were completely gripped by the first series of prison break following michael and lincoln in their attempt to beat injustice. please post away with any thaughts on Prison Break


----------



## the_faery_queen (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: prison break is back...*

can't wait, but it clahses with nip tuck on sky, which is just MEAN! be watching niptuck when it's repeated me thinks  couldn't not watch prison break! wentworth miller *drools*


----------



## dane78 (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: prison break is back...*

I just can't wait to watch it. It was really painful to wait for such a long time to have it back though... Hopefully they'll also bring back Lost & Gray's Anatomy.


----------



## jenna (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: prison break is back...*

Hopefully we'll be getting it here soon... I've been watching the season 1 repeats on cable, and it's got me all fired up again! Need. Wentworth. Now. NOW!!!


----------



## Cosmo (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: prison break is back...*



dane78 said:


> I just can't wait to watch it. It was really painful to wait for such a long time to have it back though... Hopefully they'll also bring back Lost & Gray's Anatomy.



hate to break it to you dane, but unless you get sky, lost is out of bounds ... 4 days till PB!!!!


----------



## Vincent Tauscher (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: prison break is back...*

Anybody here have any thoughts on the new season (season 3) of Prison Break?  Can anybody agree with me that they might have taken the plot just a little too far?


----------



## Brigitte (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: prison break is back...*

Just a bit...

I was a big fan of season 1.  After the escape, the plots just got a little to convoluted.


----------

